# DSEi Day of Action - September 13th



## Kirruth (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear all,

Well, all the fun of the DSEi arms fair is returning to East London. I know a number of folks here have been very very busy on this but thought you'd appreciate the following summary.

If you'd like more information, PM me, or reply on this thread. As I get more news, I will post stuff here.
Right now, there are about fifteen different events lined up around DSEi, and as many in the works.

- Kir x
==

*Three weeks until the world's largest arms fair*

This month, David Cameron condemned a “culture that glorifies violence”, neatly forgetting that his government is co-organising the world's largest arms fair in London next month from 13th-16th September. 

*We can stop the arms fair*

It may sound like a pretty big ask: shutting down a heavily policed, multi-million pound arms fair. Still, *it is possible*. In 2008, the Asia-Pacific Defence and Security Exhibition was cancelled due to “the cost of security” and “the possible threats of violence” – apparently the irony of accusing the people peacefully protesting an arms fair of violence was lost on them.

*Take part in actions during the week (10**th**-16**th** Sept)*

There's something for everyone – a critical mass cycle ride, a vigil, a fun photo stunt at parliament and mass lobby, calls for direct action, a musical protest and more. *Figure out how you'd like to take action:*take a look at the events listings.

*Or **plan your own action*. There has been a call-out to take action on the DLR (the train many of the 25,000 visitors to the arms fair use to get there) on the day of action on *Tuesday 13th September*. Or you can find out which companies are going to the arms fair from your area and check these against the 2011 exhibitor list.

If you are organising an action, please take into account local residents. See the Stop the Arms Fair coalition's message to people who live in Newham here.

*Spread the word!*

*Share the video: *Some friendly and talented people have made this rather good video to help get the word out. Take a look and then pass it on!

*Social media: *Follow Stop the Arms Fair on Facebook and Twitter and help us get the word out!

*Be a contact person: *If you're happy for other people from your area to contact you about travelling to the protests, please post contact details you are happy to be public here.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2011)

Opens tomorrow then


----------

